# 67 GTO wheel wells



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

After I scrape and wire wheel the wheel wells, um, then what?
What color are they supposed to be?
Feel silly asking, but before I put together the springs and control arms and brakes, and get all that dirt on my shiny parts I need to do something with the wheel wells.
Thanks:seeya:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Topkat said:


> After I scrape and wire wheel the wheel wells, um, then what?
> What color are they supposed to be?
> Feel silly asking, but before I put together the springs and control arms and brakes, and get all that dirt on my shiny parts I need to do something with the wheel wells.
> Thanks:seeya:


Satin Black


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I'm gonna spray mine with truck bed liner......MAYBE red, to simulate the red inserts that were optional.......hows it going Mitch? Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I think I'm gonna spray mine with truck bed liner......MAYBE red, to simulate the red inserts that were optional.......hows it going Mitch? Eric


The bed liner will help prevent rock chips/dents and may be important on the rear of your monster car....
Doing OK Eric. I had a little mishap a week ago..........layed the Pete on the left side when the load didn't come out...:willy: Slow, soft landing. Not much damage. I lost 3 days getting the cab wall pulled out and replacing the bent/broken parts. Been back on the job for 4 days now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

was thinking the same thing as eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The bedliner stuff comes in a bunch of colors (stick to black or red). It is also available in 3 "gloss levels".....Mitch, Hope you are OK, I guess you need a couple mirrors now. :willy:Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's what I like about Mitch...the guy never complains, never whines. If you ask, he'll tell you. Concentrates on the positive. Eric, I have thought about the red bedliner thing too. I did the red brake drums on my '67 with the red lug nuts on the Rally II's, and it looks really sharp. I was thinking red inners would be even more over the top. I saw a car at a show with the bedliner wells, and it actually looked better than the plastic liners, which look kind of ill-fitting sometimes...and PLASTICY!! On your soon-to-be black '67 with a red interior, the red wheel wells would really jump out!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I felt the same way about the red wells....the plastic ones look flimsy, plus they gotta hold moisture. The red bed liner looks sweet. There will only be 3 colors on my car, BLACK,RED, CHROME/POLISHED ALUM, so I think it will look good.:cool .......Eric


----------

